# best camera?



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

whats the best camera that can do everything?i need the very best camera with the most frames and stuff ......im really new to this :beer: :wink: :eyeroll:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

the very best camera can cost several thousand dollars. im not sure of what the best camera is but a very popular digital slr camera is canon rebel xti. something that would help out alot and where you can spend alot of money is in lenses. get a very high powered lense for wildlife and waterfowl. also get at least a 2 gb sd card. you can go anywhere between $500 or so to about $1500 or beyond for the whole setup. and also, a tripod for long distance shots is basically a must.

im not sure if this helped but hey, i tried, lol.


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks i really don't care about the cost


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Drake Jake said:


> the very best camera can cost several thousand dollars. im not sure of what the best camera is but a very popular digital slr camera is canon rebel xti. something that would help out alot and where you can spend alot of money is in lenses. get a very high powered lense for wildlife and waterfowl. also get at least a 2 gb sd card. you can go anywhere between $500 or so to about $1500 or beyond for the whole setup. and also, a tripod for long distance shots is basically a must.
> 
> im not sure if this helped but hey, i tried, lol.


I'd second Jake's recommendation. It is the exact setup I have, and wouldn't change a thing! Get the very best lens like he says, they make several good ones with image stabilization setup... and those are the really high end ones.

Good luck.

Ryan


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

huntindog said:


> thanks i really don't care about the cost


well, you said you wanted the very best camera and i didnt even tell you the more expensive ones. they wont come cheap unless you steal it.

edit: oops, i misunderstood what you were saying, lol. i thought you meant you dont like the high price.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I would recommend the Canon 40D ($1250). If you don't care about price and want a full frame sensor I would say the 5D ($2300). I have not had my 40D for long (about a week) but it walks all over the Rebels. 10MP, 6.5 fps, predictive auto focus, size C sensor, sensore cleaning, very low noise up to 1600 iso with ability to go to 3200 (have not had good results with 3200, but hey it's 3200 iso), better built body and seal, 2 command dials (to me this justified the additional cost by itself) and I have found the auto focus to be much quicker and does a better job with lenses faster than f2.8. The biggest thing to consider though is like all glass buy the best you can (more important than the camera).


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Longshot said:


> I would recommend the Canon 40D ($1250). If you don't care about price and want a full frame sensor I would say the 5D ($2300). I have not had my 40D for long (about a week) but it walks all over the Rebels. 10MP, 6.5 fps, predictive auto focus, size C sensor, sensore cleaning, very low noise up to 1600 iso with ability to go to 3200 (have not had good results with 3200, but hey it's 3200 iso), better built body and seal, 2 command dials (to me this justified the additional cost by itself) and I have found the auto focus to be much quicker and does a better job with lenses faster than f2.8. The biggest thing to consider though is like all glass buy the best you can (more important than the camera).


I agree with Longshot, my typical set up is my Canon 40D (with extra battery pack). I would recommend getting the new SanDisk Extreme III 8GB 30MB/s flash card, it loads images 3 times as fast as a standard card does. Like Longshot stated, the 40D is very quite compared to my Mark IIN. Also love the large LCD display, it's nice when looking at the histogram and checking your exposure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nikon D300 and a San Disk Extreme IV disk. It runs about $1800 for the body, and you can get a verticle grip for it that will bring it to about 8 pictures per second. There are many lenses you can get for this camera that will really make some beautiful pictures. Make sure you get all 2.8 lenses.

I would post some pictures but for some reason it isn't allowing me to right now... No idea why.


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some images of my Canon 40D along an external battery and with my Canon 300mm lens attached.

Also included in the picture is a LensCoat in Realtree camo, and an Invisible Shield on the LCD display. I have a protective shield on it because I thought, hey if I spend thousands of dollars on a camera, I at least want to protect my investment.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those!

I'm seriously considering upgrading to that exact setup. Once you start getting seriously into taking quality photos, having the right equipment becomes a necessity.

That camera setup there is about as good as it gets without moving way up to the commercial big boys...

How much do you have there in terms of total cost for that setup? (camera, big lens, tripod, protective LCD shield, etc etc)


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Your Welcome Ryan!

I really like this setup, almost more than my pro set up.

Well the total of that setup is around $5,792 without the tripod, but with the tripod it would be about $6,292. I would not recommend getting that exact tripod because Gitzo has already replaced it with a lighter, better version, and I'm not sure the model name though.

The Invisible Shield is a lifesaver from scratches and abrasions. It adds no extra glare to the LCD screen.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't those shields come with the camera body?


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

No, the Invisible Shield(s) are an after market product. They are very nice. I also have one for my phone too.

Here's a link for more information on the Shields, click on the brand of camera you have, and it will bring up the correct page. 
http://www.essentialphotogear.com/categories.php?cat=13


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Humm they don't have one for the D300


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

I just added it now, for some reason the site deleted it


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is another picture of my camera/lens setup:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

EPG, I just got the battery grip for my 40D on Thurs. and love it. I plan to order the invisishield also.


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my 40D battery grip also, it _really_ extended my overall runtime when I was out shooting.

P.S: The Invisible Shield will have a shield for your LCD display and LCD panel (settings display located on the top right of your camera) I love these things, plus they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

EPG, I love the Wimberley mount. I hope to get one some time down the road. Right now I'm using a Gitzo tripod also with a Giottos ball head.


----------



## EPG (Apr 12, 2008)

Longshot, I litterally just installed the Wimberley SideKick onto my Gitzo on thursday afternoon, I used to have a setup similar to yours, but I decided to take a stab at the SideKick. I haven't used it too much but it's has really fluid motion when paning. I would recommend this to anyone. k:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

EPG, great minds think alike! :beer: 
Nice setup.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I settled on the Nikon D90.

Seems the Canon 40D seems to be the most popular here.


----------



## AdamG (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello, the Mark III is right now one of the best cameras out. It performs well at high ISO speeds. It takes 10 frames per second. and is 10 mega pixel. ....and has a fantastic Auto Focus etc. etc. That said, it sort of depends on what you are wanting to photograph. I settled on the Mark II n which was the predecessor to the Mark III. It takes 8.5 frames per second etc. 
I love photographing birds in flight. So I wanted a proven camera with good Auto focus abilities. The Mark II N is really second to none in this regard. The 40 D is a great camera and I almost went with it over the Mark II N but it is only 6.5 fps. (which was important to me because with photographing birds in flight, I want that faster shutter speed). 
I am using a Canon 500mm f4 with a 1.4 teleconverter attached. The Mark II N and Mark III can also use a 2X teleconverter but it does slow down the AF. If money is no object then buy a Mark III if you are planning on photographing any fast moving subjects. I wish I could have afforded one. Actually, if money is really no object maybe you would want to buy one for me too! javascript:emoticon(':wink:') Anyways, Just make sure it is a new one because the first releases had a few Auto Focus issues that have since been ironed out. This is the camera that all of my pro friends are using.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

farmerj said:


> I settled on the Nikon D90.
> 
> Seems the Canon 40D seems to be the most popular here.


You will like the D90!


----------



## hkshooter (Mar 1, 2009)

where do get them camo covers for your lens


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I just used camo wrap on my lens. Here is the company that makes the Lens Coat: http://www.lenscoat.com/


----------

